
Ask HN: Should I get a new domain for the product I'll launch? - mikaelmello
Hello,<p>My colleague and I will soon launch a landing page for an upcoming product, which is basically a mobile app.<p>We are debating whether we should get a new domain for this product of if it won&#x27;t make a difference.<p>Our &quot;main&quot; domain, the organization&#x27;s one, is 6 characters long and ending with .com.<p>Our product&#x27;s name is also 6 characters long, so our landing page would be abcdef.ghijkl.com.<p>Another point that was mentioned was e-mails, will it be a problem to have an e-mail like support@abcdef.ghijkl.com?
======
ksaj
I've typically combined both options. The shorter domain (abcdef.com) is just
a pointer to the longer one (abcdef.ghijkl.com).

Emails with subdomains in them sure are rare, but not non-existent. Especially
if you live overseas .co.uk etc. Imagine emailing
mikaelmello@abcdef.ghijkl.co.uk. Pretty extreme.

But still, I see this sort of thing with .edu email addresses, often
separating out the name of the school from the particular study, then the lab
itself. I did something similar to this with my old 90's era domains.

I would expect the most important consideration is whether the ghijkl part is
easy or well-known enough to remember instinctively, so it isn't muddled up
with the abcdef part.

------
Insanity
I don't think it'll make a difference. There are probably more important
things to worry about.

